# Looking for wholesale shirts around Nashville, TN S&S/TSC closed



## Zebulon

Long story short, TSC swooped in and purchased our local shirt wholesaler S&S Sales. We had been buying there for over 13 years. We were all advised nothing would change but 6 months later the closed down the Nashville location. I'm just checking around to see if we can find another local wholesaler to avoid shipping. It was an amazing convenience to run downtown and pick up shirts 2 hours after ordering.

At any rate, I understand that's how businesses grow. Just need another local distributor.

Thanks a ton for any help.


----------



## ktillis

Did you ever find another source for shirts in Nashville area?


----------



## demarrisgene

Yes, we took a blow once they closed and the shipping is so expensive from Alabama. I wish it was another distributor in the Nashville area.


----------



## selanac

Don't they have a Free shipping minimum? Maybe you can start a Co-op to combined orders.


----------



## Logo My Stuff

Would love to see this gain some momentum! The fact that there is no wholesale t-shirt warehouse or supply place in Nashville is crazy! I suppose that if the market warranted them, they would still be here. There was a Nazdar here when we first opened in the nineties and having S&S Sales here was great. At first I thought this thread was asking for wholesale t-shirt printing (which we do), but I was happy to see that others were looking for a wholesale t-shirt place in Nashville. We are north of town so we do order and receive free shipping with bulk from some other places, but all t shirt printers that I know will need shirts asap from time to time. T-shirt printing in Nashville is a pretty big business. Please share any new info if you guys know of another place selling or an new supply houses that open up!


----------



## selanac

Lot's of arts and crafts sell t-shirts. Talk with the manager to offer wholesale pricing. 

Why doesn't one of you start selling t-shirts.


----------



## Logo My Stuff

selanac said:


> Lot's of arts and crafts sell t-shirts. Talk with the manager to offer wholesale pricing.
> 
> Why doesn't one of you start selling t-shirts.


 @selanac, Selling is an intriguing idea! Currently we offer contract screen printing , so adding a t-shirt warehouse seems like a no brainer! We are a little ways north of Nashville, so maybe not quite the ideal location for a distribution warehouse.


----------



## mostendorf

TSC did not buy S&S and close it. That was TSF (T-Shirts of Florida) 

TSC has a rep that lives in Hendersonville.


----------



## mavericke9

No issue Im located in Mt Juliet wholesale tshirts


----------



## FYI Promos

I am looking for a tshirt wholesaler in Nashville. Any information would be great!


----------

